# PROPER GYMS



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

With the emergence of the big chain gyms spreading like cancer,

its made life hard for us private gym owners.

I have not 1 but 2 harpers (leisure connection) gyms to compete with.

We only have a population of 20k+ in Sleaford,as its a small market town.

Is your gym a proper gym with lots of free weights and competitive body builders and power lifters as members?

If so please name it and the town or city its in, as i am putting together a British proper gym list together.

This helps show promoters target the hard core gyms and not the poncey health spa type that hate body builders.

Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

PowerHouse Gym in Rhyl, North Wales

Proper Hardcore bodybuilding, powerlifting and strong man gym 

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Dynamics - Radcliffe (Manchester)

Silvers - Bury


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Evolutions Castleton Rochdale:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Flex Fitness - Wood Green

Bodyworks - Tottenham

The Works - Barnet

Muscle Limits - Enfield


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

******** - My Gym in Bristol opening in a few months.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

You have not named your gym a swear word, have you Tom?

The name has been deleted:laugh:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

garths gym nottingham

cinderhill gym nottingham

castle gym nottingham town centre

power house gym carlton

raw nottingham leton

libertys snenton town center nottingham

winners snenton nottingham

all proper hardcore gyms:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Castle Fitness Dwygyfylchi North Wales


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

theres only two real gyms in my town suitable for a bodybuilder and that would be pro gym(malika on here and her fella own it) and the gym i go to extreme fitness


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Did the council give permission then Tom? Awesome if so!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> ******** - My Gym in Bristol opening in a few months.


 Guess the gym name?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

An obvious one, but Muscleworks, Bethnal Green, London. Before that I trained in Venice Physique, Glasgow.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Hardcore gyms FTW!

Bodypower - Liverpool Oriel Street

Gym 21 - Liverpool Beech Street


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hercules Gym Colchester Essex


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

Dynamics - Ashington, northumberland.

it's a proper hardcore gym and imo the best out of the 4 or 5 gym's in the small town i live in.


----------



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

Muscle Mania accrington


----------



## Becks (Jul 17, 2008)

Complete Health and Fitness (CHF), Braintree.


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Any in or near Northampton??


----------



## Mugatu (May 6, 2009)

Gladiator Gym, Kettering


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym I go to used to be hardcore, but we're fighting to stop it turning into a cardio bunny gym......we're winning so far.......

Gold's in Bedford

Ripped Gym in Harlow is pretty good

Obviously Monster Gym in Cheshunt

Ironworx in Swindon

Fitness Machine in Whitby isn't bad

(I get about a bit PMSL!)

Venice and Flexibility in Bedford are friendly and not chain gyms either :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Hirst Welfare Centre,

Ashington,

Northumberland.

Hosts power lifting competitions, has a good few hardcore people and accomodates the ponces.

Dynamics,

Ashington,

Northumberland

Never trained here, but its mostly just free weights and some good machines, you never go in this gym to do cardio! lol


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

butcher said:


> libertys snenton town center nottingham


You train here at all mate?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> You train here at all mate?


A good mate of mine trains there, do you go there yourself?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Willie said:


> An obvious one, but Muscleworks, Bethnal Green, London. Before that I trained in *Venice Physique*, Glasgow.


This.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

iron head case said:


> With the emergence of the big chain gyms spreading like cancer,
> 
> its made life hard for us private gym owners.
> 
> ...


First choice fitness

talbot green

south wales

just set fire to your local leisure centre Fcuk 'em. :beer:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

core fitness plymouth

unique bodies oxfordshire


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oop darren balls gym in leiscter

the olympic gym in leiscter

THE GYM truro cornwall


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> First choice fitness
> 
> talbot green
> 
> ...


DON'T TEMPT ME:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I wanna know the name of the one Shaun trains at in Swindon as I'm moving nearer that end of Oxfordshire soon and I should (hopefully) start driving one day! Sick of training at a "fitness centre"


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

In Swindon we have

Ironworx, which is a proper hardcore gym

And also the gym i train at which is

Centre fitness, which isn't as hardcore as it used to be, but has DB's up to 60kg and after my constant moaning for the last 6 or so months are considering going up to 70kg


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I wanna know the name of the one Shaun trains at in Swindon as I'm moving nearer that end of Oxfordshire soon and I should (hopefully) start driving one day! Sick of training at a "fitness centre"


Ironworx


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Mike007 said:


> Any in or near Northampton??


Better Bodies, Northampton


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Atlas Gym, Wolverton (Milton Keynes)

Body Lab, Fenny Startford (Milton Keynes)

Coloseum Gym, Leighton Buzzard (Trevor Chung's gym)

The Gym, Dunstable

Unique and Image, Northampton

Body Limits? not sure if name is right but its very close to the university, Luton


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Marine House - Sunderland

Fitness 2000 - Sunderland


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Betta Bodies, Denton, Manchester

Im sure you already have this one on your list mate :thumb:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Gym I go to used to be hardcore, but we're fighting to stop it turning into a cardio bunny gym......we're winning so far.......
> 
> Gold's in Bedford
> 
> ...


erm.....you forgot your fave one of all time.... :innocent: :whistling:

pmsl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

fitness factory. Burnley

Power house gym. Brierfeild


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Genesis (Alperton, London)


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

Ralls gym ( was called bodies) leeds and Altered images in leeds.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

GENISIS.nw london.proper real proper power-bbr gym...


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Training Station2 (Wavertree, Liverpool).

Fitness Factory (Ellesmere Port, South Wirral).

And as already mentioned BodyPower, Liverpool. All proper bodybuilding gyms and all good gyms IMO. Origanlly trained at Fitness First, and didn't like it.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

rhino matt said:


> Ralls gym ( was called bodies) leeds and Altered images in leeds.


Where is abouts is altered image mate ? Any where near town centre ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Agulia In Billericay, Essex


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

Altered images is in Pudsey just on the outskirts of leeds city centre


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok cheers mate, will hopefully have a car up here next year and can get out of ****ty virgin gyms lol


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Hardcore gyms FTW!
> 
> Bodypower - Liverpool Oriel Street


true gym!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The Olympic Gym in Eccles Manchester!

No nonsense training with no egos!!!!!!

Been there for 17 years....have survived more than one credit crunch!!!!!

www.paulgeorge.org


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lou said:


> Atlas Gym, Wolverton (Milton Keynes)
> 
> Body Lab, Fenny Startford (Milton Keynes)
> 
> ...


Ooh might have to give some of these a try...on my doorstep and all that :thumb:



dawse said:


> erm.....you forgot your fave one of all time.... :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> pmsl! :lol: :lol:


I didn't - but it has already been mentioned lol 

Next week......bet you're away, aren't you?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym

Frogstone Road

Edinburgh.

Wipe your feet on the way out


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym
> 
> Frogstone Road
> 
> ...


Put the heating on - shut the door! :thumb:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ultrabodies.

finedon, northants


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Willie said:


> A good mate of mine trains there, do you go there yourself?


Yeah, only just joined though. Compared to the Roko i was at its incredible, only one rack though which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

iron head case said:


> You have not named your gym a swear word, have you Tom?
> 
> The name has been deleted:laugh:





defdaz said:


> Did the council give permission then Tom? Awesome if so!





dave20 said:


> Guess the gym name?


Its not a swear word I just dont want to name it on here just yet.

Council havent granted permission yet but the amount of stuff we've got to throw at them will surely be enough.

Got a back up plan anyway.


----------



## diamondsven (May 12, 2009)

ive just started training at Body talks in Peterlee industrial estate and fits your description of a proper gym, previously trained at Oasis in Ashington (which could possibly fit in and Dynamixs in ashington before that which is a serious Body builders and powerlifting gym)


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

A proper Hardcore Gym that I train at and I highly recommend is Hard Labour Gym in Warrington... Top place...


----------



## djd66 (May 11, 2009)

Bodytek in Carlisle. Loads of good equipment, never that busy, friendly owner and cheap to use without membership. Love it.

Have used a variety of gyms when I've been working around the country. Was not too impressed with Muscleworks in Bethnel Green- too busy with lots of very smelly clients! The other extreme is the YMCA Central London gym- you've never seen so much camping about in your life but the equipments not bad as they've just got a load of new benches and DB's up to 50kg. Not exactly hardcore but useful if you have to stay in central London for some reason


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Loads of good feedback,

cheers guys and i thought proper gyms were a dying breed.

Everyone knows that the best results come from "FREE WEIGHTS".

Fight back against the machines:lol:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Empire Sports Bristol! sadly its not open every day but awesome gym with a great selection of weights and machines and its a powerlifting club.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Hardcore gyms FTW!
> 
> Bodypower - Liverpool Oriel Street
> 
> Gym 21 - Liverpool Beech Street


Body Power... Not many better around IMO!


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

H.W.C. holyhead north wales


----------



## The_Machine1436114628 (May 11, 2009)

area 51 southampton..................awesome


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Olympic gym - Ashton under Lyne, Manchester

Top gym, they got strong man training too!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.powerliftinguk.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2142


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The best ones I have used are:

Castle Gym - Windsor

Monster Gym - Cheshunt

Gym 21 - Liverpool

Body Power - Liverpool

Flex n Tone - Manchester

Scorpios - Perth

No Limits - Leith (Edinburgh)


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

estfna said:


> Body Power... Not many better around IMO!


BodyPower is good like, think I'll be training there again soon when I get a flat in town with me mate. I prefer Training Station now that it's moved, plus its 30 seconds from me house.

Seems to be quite a few hardcore gyms in Liverpool. :bounce:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Body Limits - St Albans !!


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

As mentioned earlier....altered image in Pudsey, Leeds.....no complimentary towels or bull**** in this place

Top gym:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Powerhouse gym(stoke)


----------



## MrWilson (Nov 20, 2008)

LA Gym bristol


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

ironwox swindon fully kitted out for bodybuilding powerlifting and now Strongman


----------



## Redbadman (Aug 25, 2009)

Lou said:


> Atlas Gym, Wolverton (Milton Keynes)
> 
> Body Lab, Fenny Startford (Milton Keynes)
> 
> ...


 Can n e one tell me want the body lab gym is like in Milton Keynes(Fenny Stratford) please


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

AA fitness studio. Dumfries Scotland. kick boxing up stairs gym down stairs


----------



## Emmet (Jun 4, 2009)

Just read through this thread and i didn't see any mentioned near or in huntingdon. Could anyone help me out on this? As close to huntingdon as possible.

Cheers.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> ******** - My Gym in Bristol opening in a few months.


 i keep clicking the link tom about your gym!

when is web site open and when does gym open mate???


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Fitness For Life (Rochdale - Manchester)

It has all the poncy stuff up stairs but in the basement its hardcore and old school


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Steel city- middlesbrough


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Body FX Coventry :thumb:


----------



## urfxbx (Aug 27, 2009)

Any suggestions for bodybuilding/powerlifting gyms near Victoria SW1 area of London?


----------



## Redbadman (Aug 25, 2009)

Lou said:


> Atlas Gym, Wolverton (Milton Keynes)
> 
> Body Lab, Fenny Startford (Milton Keynes)
> 
> ...


Whats the body lab like in in Fenny Stratford joined it moving down there with work.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Club Fitness 2000, Banbury OX16


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Maverick Strength and Conditioning, Airdrie, Scotland.

Only free weights, kettle bells, etc....and importantly no mirrors.

Nice and hardcore.


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

Golden Leisure

cleveland road

sunderland

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> The best ones I have used are:
> 
> Castle Gym - Windsor
> 
> ...


Scorpios is no longer open however The Body Academy on South William Street Perth..... Proper hardcore!! great gym!


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gym division inverness. spit and saw dust, love it.


----------



## mainstar (Aug 27, 2009)

Ripped gym-Harlow essex

Best gym iv ever been to only opend in november 2008.


----------



## Proactive Gym (Mar 4, 2012)

Proactive Gym, Loughborough

Free weights.....no nonsense, great atmosphere!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

iron head case said:


> With the emergence of the big chain gyms spreading like cancer,
> 
> its made life hard for us private gym owners.
> 
> ...


I know Sleaford. where is your gym?


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Island Gym - Canvey Island, Essex

Pretty much a smaller version of the Metroflex gym in Texas located in Essex


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Just realized how old this thread is lol


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

fitness first..? :whistling:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

powerhouse gym tunstall stoke on trent.

http://www.powerhousegym.co.uk/


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Gym I go to used to be hardcore, but we're fighting to stop it turning into a cardio bunny gym......we're winning so far.......
> 
> Gold's in Bedford
> 
> ...


Venice has changed name to samsons


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Flex 'N' Tone, Salford


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

The Parade Gym

Bishopsworth

Bristol


----------



## Dexsta (Nov 19, 2011)

Luckys Gym - Lewisham, South East London.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Total Physique - Amlwch, North WALES


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Anyone from donny should give world fitness ago. Fcking awesome gym.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Any gyms in the centre of leeds near the Uni's as i'm moving to study at leeds met and need a new gym for september.

Thanks


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm at two gyms.

"Congleton bear town" gym, a proper weights gym

And a gym in Biddulph Staffordshire, there is no name for it...again a proper weight lifters gym

I occassionally use better bodies in Denton


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Any gyms in the centre of leeds near the Uni's as i'm moving to study at leeds met and need a new gym for september.
> 
> Thanks


Bumpy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Any gyms in the centre of leeds near the Uni's as i'm moving to study at leeds met and need a new gym for september.
> 
> Thanks


Im at leeds met, what u studying mate? And yea puregym is good, coregym is closer but dumbbells only go to 30kg and freeweight area is tiny.

Dont even bother with the uni gym, waste of money, went for a look around I thought it was a joke.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

emperors,york

elite,bridlington


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dont see why there's such hate flying around for non hardcore gyms?

Surely it's better people spend their free time there than in front of the T.V piling on the pounds? Anything that gets people active is great imo


----------



## theshark (Mar 21, 2012)

A great gym out in chesunt, Hertfordshire is 'Monster Gym' huge gym with powerlifting specific equipment, bodybuilding equipment and martial arts. Also full of friendly members with great advice and only £5 for on the day entry.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spit and sawdust in southend,sutton road


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hercules in Colchester


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> Im at leeds met, what u studying mate? And yea puregym is good, coregym is closer but dumbbells only go to 30kg and freeweight area is tiny.
> 
> Dont even bother with the uni gym, waste of money, went for a look around I thought it was a joke.


awesome pal, im going to be studying public health nutrition. You? yeah 30kg aint really suffice. and iv been told you uni gym is full of **** ****ing about all the time.

i'll google pure gym and have a look cheers pal


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Puregym looks a tad clinical, but might be ok. will keep looking, im sure there must be some hardcore gyms in leeds centre somewhere


----------



## Dexsta (Nov 19, 2011)

Luckys Gym South London, Lewisham Quality Gym Mate!!


----------



## bosha01 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dfine gym north devon.


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

tony10 said:


> powerhouse gym tunstall stoke on trent.
> 
> http://www.powerhousegym.co.uk/


Could do with going somewhere like this myself, so sick of Greens at Britannia Stadium. Might have a pop down at the weekend check it out.


----------



## WayneB (Feb 10, 2012)

Super Bodies...Royston, Barnsley.

Temple Gym..Wombwell, Barnsley.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

figures gym - sedgley (wolverhampton) great bb gym


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Forest Gym in Crawley.

It's where all the sexy girls and massive men are  x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who the fu*k re opened this thread ??


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry if I've missed the answer to this but anyone suggest a proper gym in Cardiff ? Don't want a hotel/health spa place. If it could smell like school gym cupboard that would be ace


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Forest Gym in Crawley.
> 
> It's where all the sexy girls and massive men are  x x


Great gym! Shame I'm not one of the massive men, but hey have to start somewhere!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Sorry if I've missed the answer to this but anyone suggest a proper gym in Cardiff ? Don't want a hotel/health spa place. If it could smell like school gym cupboard that would be ace


peak physique just off newport road hard core spit and saw dust type

Universal Fitness open last year all new equipment hammer strenth and cbyernx very good place Trident Park Ocean Way Cardiff


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] in Fenham, Newcastle

Olympia Gym - Newbiggin hall, Newcastle


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

olliel said:


> peak physique just off newport road hard core spit and saw dust type
> 
> Universal Fitness open last year all new equipment hammer strenth and cbyernx very good place Trident Park Ocean Way Cardiff


Saweet! Cheers mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Matty-boy said:


> Great gym! Shame I'm not one of the massive men, but hey have to start somewhere!


Pmsl.... Don't worry. Us minging girls have to start somewhere too  x x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to say i really like Pure gym, its open 24/7, £17 amonth, big and spacious and plenty of equipment, mines has just added a second weights area as thats whats proving most popular, theres no pool or sauna etc but i never use them anyway. I live and work in town so its 10 mins away, i understand independant gyms have their pluses but Pure is hard to beat (IMO)


----------

